# Show reel 2012 - any comments?



## mwarsell (Jun 30, 2012)

My soundcloud audio reel at

http://auralnight.com/

1. I know it's too long - what would you take out?
2. My comments on the genre & feel of the track may seem cheesy for you pros but for "normal" people, they might appreciate those
3. You can also give comments on the website, I've tried to update it a bit. I'm not a pro neither in composing (yet) nor at web development (never) so it doesn't really compare well with composers' sites who had commissioned some web developers to create the site for them...but I've tried my best. 

Cheers,
M

edit: the picture is now different than it was when this post was first written


----------



## mwarsell (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's the direct link, it was missing in the post above.

http://soundcloud.com/auralnight/show

The reel is long, but what to take out? Without giving a too one-sided picture? I plan to add more 'organic orchestral' stuff later on and perhaps take out some of the beats-based stuff...?

The comments might look cheesy to you, but might be helpful for an 'average listener'.


----------



## Daryl (Jul 22, 2012)

Who are you aiming this reel at?
What is the purpose of the reel?
What is the purpose of the Website?

Without knowing the answers to those questions, any comment I would make is likely to be meaningless.

For example many composers have all-singing, all-dancing Websites. If that is something that your target clients care about, then that is what you have to do. If you are using your Website to get new business, then it has to be impressive. If, however, your Website is only somewhere that you can point a client to (and preferably some private part of it) so that they can hear specific tracks, then there is no need to have anything, other than a generic page or two. I can honesty say that I can't imagine getting any work from someone just trawling the Internet for a composer, and even if I did, it would be very unlikely that they could afford to hire me. :lol: 

D


----------



## mwarsell (Jul 22, 2012)

1. Anyone
2. To showcase some of my past music
3. See above

I'm very affordable. So you can shove the crumbs from your table my way.



I'd love to get work from people just trawling the internet. I have in the past and hope I will have in the future.


----------



## Daryl (Jul 22, 2012)

OK, so if you're trying to get work, then your Website needs to be much more impressive. The picture of your studio looks very amateur. You and I may know that there is nothing wrong with that studio, and that all you really need is a computer and a pair of headphones, but you don't want your clients to know that. Get some rack space and fill it up with defunct equipment. It doest even have to plugged in. Make this picture have the wow factor.

Second thing Soundcloud screams amateur to many people. By all means use it for some things, but not for your show reel. Even leaving aside the look of it, the compressed, distorted sound is not going to do you any favours.

D


----------



## mwarsell (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I try to defend myself 

Rack space and defunct equipment? How does that add up to any wow factor? 

Soundcloud uses 24 bit wavs in its player. Why does that sound amateur? The website's player can't even do that. 

What part of the music you felt was distorted? One clip is intentionally distorted with a plugin to give it some edge, other than that where is the distortion?

Also why it might look amateur is because I am an amateur. I teach English for living. Music is just a passion.


----------



## Daryl (Jul 22, 2012)

mwarsell @ Sun Jul 22 said:


> Rack space and defunct equipment? How does that add up to any wow factor?


 To you and me, it doesn't. To people who are not musicians, it all helps.


mwarsell @ Sun Jul 22 said:


> Soundcloud uses 24 bit wavs in its player. Why does that sound amateur? The website's player can't even do that.


If you're happy with the quality of sound, then that's your choice.


mwarsell @ Sun Jul 22 said:


> What part of the music you felt was distorted? One clip is intentionally distorted with a plugin to give it some edge, other than that where is the distortion?


I was talking in general, not specifics.


mwarsell @ Sun Jul 22 said:


> Also why it might look amateur is because I am an amateur. I teach English for living. Music is just a passion.


And that's why I asked the question about the purpose of your website in the first place. As an amateur you don't actually need anything, so everything I've said about clients is irrelevant to you.

D


----------



## Amusics (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey,
I have to agree that on presentation on websites is a huge huge thing. Infant when I launched my website I didn't really have good pictures of my step so I used pictures from one of my recording sessions. Making it look like you're worth paying $$$ to would give a client alot more confidence in their minds (once again the mind of the non musical usually).
As for soundcloud, I dont really take issue with that. I actually use the embedded sets to help keep my site up to date. It may not be the best form of audio presentation, but if the sound isn't compromised it should be fine (especially starting out).
I do have an idea for your demo, instead of one really long track, take these sections and upload them as separate tracks. And name them whatever style they are. Even organize them in sets if you like, that way if a client goes on your page they can actually find what style they want and listen to it.
Good start though, just keep refining/working =o


----------



## mwarsell (Jul 23, 2012)

Who I'm more or less trying to target are amateur (but hopefully talented) short film makers with whom I can collaborate with. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 23, 2012)

If you're set on using soundcloud then please use HTML5


----------



## rgames (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think websites help but they can hurt if they look unsophisticated.

Lots of people have no website for that exact reason. Better not to have one than have one that's mediocre.

Also, the HTML5 comment is a good one. As long as Apple doesn't want to support Flash in iOS, you're going to have to give folks an HTML5 option. I use Soundcloud/HTML5 for my demo tracks but I keep all my collections in a Flash-based player because Soundcloud is not a good solution for that type of collection-based info. That way you get the sophistication of a Flash player but with the option of an HTML5-compatible player.

rgames


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 23, 2012)

rgames @ Mon Jul 23 said:


> Lots of people have no website for that exact reason. Better not to have one than have one that's mediocre. ...
> 
> rgames



+1


----------



## JohnG (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi there, Miika,

I think in general there are two main goals of any website:

1. Show that you are a professional
2. Display something of a "sound" that is unique to you.

I personally don't think that sample-only orchestral pieces that are genre pieces enhances either goal. So I would drop those, including the march at the beginning of your reel. If you can get some material recorded live or at least add live elements (strings or brass or vocals or what have you), that's another matter. Otherwise it is conspicuously not "expensive sounding," and doesn't convey the level of professionalism you'd presumably like.

I'd also drop the "joke" or funny cues. They don't work very well in my view without visuals.

Based on what I heard, I'd stick to the electronic voice you have. It sounds strong and complete without the addition of a lot of money or anything new.

The last comment I have that's a general comment about websites and demos in general, not just yours. Demonstrating some breadth of range is good -- some variety -- but avoid attempting to cover absolutely every style. James Newton Howard can do everything well but most people can't, and I think it ends up making one look less professional to try covering everything from Serious Orchestral Drama to Wacky.

Finally, I have to agree that the photo doesn't really sell the idea of you as a working professional. Maybe substitute some hipster shot of a piece of technology or graphics from somewhere -- I don't know, but that photo you are using isn't boosting you the way you deserve.


----------



## mwarsell (Jul 24, 2012)

Tough crowd  thanks for the comments tho

1. Drop everything from the reel, perhaps leave the electronic voice
2. Change the pic
3. Have no site
4. Order some rat poison

There was not a single positive thing on the reel, except maybe the electronic voice? I thought I sound good with great ideas and melodies.

ps. tried using HTML 5, it didn't display correctly on all browsers


----------



## BoulderBrow (Jul 24, 2012)

mwarsell @ Tue Jul 24 said:


> 1. Drop everything from the reel, perhaps leave the electronic voice
> 2. Change the pic
> 3. Have no site
> 4. Order some rat poison
> ...



Haha! You have my sympathies but the advice here is very good imo. I must be honest and say I only listened to the first 3 minutes then skipped, as you know, it's too long - perhaps leaving the electronic stuff dotted with a few handpicked acoustic snips (piano lullaby) might make it a more suitable length?


----------



## mwarsell (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah I agree, you guys are top notch and thus demand the best which is great for setting up new goals. 

thanks again, I try to figure out how to improve and come back later


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 24, 2012)

First, my website hasn't been updated in over five years, and wasn't exactly a designer's marvel when it was new, so take my thoughts accordingly. :mrgreen: 

As you know, the reel is long. Plus some of the songs go on for too long, because the purpose of a compilation reel (as opposed to individual tracks that a visitor can click on themselves) is to give your short-attention-span listener a quick overview of what you do best. I'd go bam-bam-bam, one cue into the next. Just a taste of each to whet their appetite.

I'd delete all your Soundcloud comments and do them all again, but in reverse order. That way your track list will be more logical and start with the first song, rather than the last. The way it is now is unintuitive.

You have a lot of really nice stuff, but that opening march isn't your best, IMO. It's okay, but to my ears, it's obviously VI's. (No offense.) I'd dump it, or else move it to later in the reel.

The haunting piece with the girl singer right after it is especially strong. I'm not saying to open with it, but it should stay near the top. It's possibly my favorite.

The soft piano piece is very nice, plus that's what lower budget clients often want. (Or at least that's often all they can afford.)

I like the Mozart/Hayden chamber piece. No need for the second time through, though. (Short = good!) I also like the orchestral tension piece that comes right after it.

I don't mind the light comedy tracks, although the sound effects are a bit distracting.

One thing that kind of stuck out to me is that you use a lot of virtual instruments for melodies where I think hiring a live player would have been better. The jazz or chamber orchestra waltz pieces, for instance. I understand cost issues, but especially with demo reel tracks, those live players really pay off because they give a bit more "life" to the tracks. Otherwise a reel can have that "guy in his bedroom with a laptop" sound. Just a thought.

Don't take my remarks too strongly, by the way. Overall you have some really nice stuff here.

I like your website design and look, but I agree with the others that the picture has to go. If you want a picture and don't have a studio like Hans Zimmer, then you either want to go for an artsy shot like this:
http://realitone.com/images/stock-photo-3249140.jpg

or else go for a "fun" look like this (that guy isn't me. It's just a stock photo):
http://realitone.com/images/stock-photo-8397438.jpg

Potential clients do understand that most of what we do is really just done on a single computer, but as the old ad saying goes, _"We don't sell the steak, we sell the sizzle."_ So your picture should be something that tells a potential client, "_Yeah, this is the kind of guy I want on board!"_ as opposed to, _"Yeah, it looks like he owns a computer and a keyboard."_


----------



## mwarsell (Jul 24, 2012)

Mike, fantastic post, thank you so much. Very lucid stuff. I love the bang, bang, bang idea, hit them fast with tasters.

I changed the pic to an older artwork I have used in the past elsewhere. Better?

at http://www.auralnight.com (www.auralnight.com)

"I'd delete all your Soundcloud comments and do them all again, but in reverse order. That way your track list will be more logical and start with the first song, rather than the last. The way it is now is unintuitive. "

this comment I didn't get. The comments now come when the new song starts. Why/how reverse that?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 24, 2012)

I like that picture better. I like it a lot, in fact. But don't listen to me, because I happen to love my Realivox artwork, but several people have commented how they don't like it. :mrgreen: 

What I meant by the Soundcloud comment was that right now, when a visitor looks at your comments (on the Soundcloud site, printed below your song,) the one at the top is info for the cue at 12:39. The next one is info the cue at 11:41, and so on, going _backwards_ to the beginning cue that starts at 0:00. Most people would expect 0:00 to be at the top, followed by 0:20, then 1:09 and so on.

Soundcloud shows oldest comments first. So we have to fool it to put the comments the order we want..

What you need to do (IMHO) is delete the comments now and start over. But this time, enter the 12:39 comment FIRST. Then enter the 11:41 comment. Then the 11:09 comment. Then the 9:22 comment, and so on, working backwards until lastly, the 0:00 comment.

This way, 0:00 (the last comment you entered) will show up on TOP and 12:39 (the first comment you entered) will show up at the BOTTOM. Much more intuitive for someone visiting this Soundcloud page.


----------



## mwarsell (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh ok, I'm only looking at the player on my site and that shows the comment whenever that piece begins.


----------



## mwarsell (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Johann-Se ... 6928929774

Johann: Guys, what do you think of my reel and my site?

VI forum guy: Johann, seriously, first, lose the wig. That's right. You are not living in the 1600's anymore. At least cut it or add some dye. Your pic looks amateur and doesn't justify clients buying your music.

Johann: Aber...mein wig?

VI forum guy: no, just lose it okay? Second, why do you have so much stuff in your reel? 500 motets? They are not making you look good and interesting in the customers' eyes. Take them off, maybe leave "Jesu, meine Freunde", that's cool.

Then, the B-minor Mass is one of your stronger works, but you don't need to have ALL of it on your reel, just the opening titles will do, I like your theme there, but the short-attention-span internet trawlers will skip to the next song shortly after that. 

Johann: ....mein Mass im H ist das grosse Ganze, Ich kan ja nicht--

VI forum guy: No, John, do you mind if I call you John? you CAN'T have the entire Mass in your reel for God's sake! People will DIE out of boredom.

yes. where was I? Yes, don't follow the mass immediately with the St. Matthew Passion - these works are way too similar and the listener will get bored. Have something else, perhaps a light piano piece from Anna Magdalena's songbook

Johann: <mumbling...curses>

VI forum guy: will do the trick, you know a minuet or two

Johann: <sotto voce> ich zeige dich ein Minuett...

VI forum guy: you know, these are the kinds of pieces that customers might like and be after, not the huge boring stuff. 

Then, the overall tonality of the music in your reel is somewhat bland, organ fugue here, mass there, I know contrapuntal writing is one of your strongest points, but YOU DON'T HAVE TO HAVE FUGUES IN EVERY GODDAMN KEY IN YOUR REEL. We get the point, John! Have something else. Listen to, for example, your son's, Carl's, stuff. Put something different in there, play around with chromaticism, that kind of stuff. 

Or add some light material in there in-between the heavy dragging stuff, heard of this young chap, Haydn? yeah, add something light like that, it will keep the listener's attention better.

Johann: Haydn ist ein Faxenmacher and Ich will nicht--- !!

VI forum guy: just drop it, John, you and I both know I'm right.


----------

